# Veramente pittore



## Yulan

Bonjour à tous 

Je dois traduire une présentation d'un peintre et j'ai des doutes sur le mot "veramente" dans ce contexte.
Est-ce-que je dois utiliser "vrai" ou "vraiment"? 

"Poteva sentire i colori, la materia, i contrasti: era *veramente* pittore." 

Je dirais:

"Il pouvait sentir les couleurs, la matière, les contrastes: il était vrai peintre." 

De plus, est-il correcte de maintenir le mot _"matière"_ tout en sachant qu'il s'agit du _sujet _de la peinture? 

Merci beucoup d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Yulan,

Io direi : "c'était un vrai peintre" o "il était" (meno bene secondo me, ma dipende dal contesto) . Diciamo che voi italiani, quando non avete un dimostrativo in italiano tendete a usare il personale in francese, mentre noi francofoni, quando vediamo un dimostrativo in italiano spesso non pensiamo a usare il personale in francese  .
Un'altra osservazione, se posso : forse tradurrei "sentire" con "ressentir" o "appréhender", ma dipende ; dunque guarda ressentir e appréhender poi scegli tu .
Matière è esattissimo !

Un caro saluto !


----------



## Yulan

Oh, grazie mille carissimo Matou 

Allora la mia "sensazione" di usare "vrai" anzichè "vraiment" era giusta! 

Avevo, in realtà, già verificato "ressentir" poi il dubbio è rimasto e, alla fine, ho tradotto con "sentir" benchè quel "_sentire_" indichi "_vivere_  i colori, la materia, i contrasti" con tutti i 5 sensi a parere mio.

Puoi consigliarmi tu, per favore? Meglio usare "ressentir"? 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Corsicum

D’accord avec matou, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi(…ou peut être à cause du Corse ?) j’ai quand même une préférence pour « _sentir_ », des variantes qui ne sont pas meilleures :
_Il pouvait/savait sentir les couleurs, la matière : c’était un peintre authentique.___
_Il sentait les couleurs, la matière : c’était un véritable peintre.___
_Il pouvait percevoir les couleurs, la matière : c’était un vrai peintre.___


----------



## Yulan

Merci, Corsicum!

Oui, je sais ... j'avais même pensé d'utiliser "il  vivait" ... mais, en fin, j'ai choisi "sentir".

Dites moi ce que je dois faire ... 

Merci becaucoup!


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum a trouvé pile le mot juste "Il savait sentir ...", c'est ça qui manquait pour que je sois tout à fait convaincu par _sentir_ ... tellement même que maintenant on pourrait se passer de "sentir", et on rejoint ton "vivre", Yulan, mais là, cela devient plus libre comme traduction . _Authentique_, c'est aussi très bien, mais je le mettrais devant _peintre_ .
Mais bon, pour rester simple, il vaut peut-être mieux t'en tenir à "Il savait sentir ..... c'était un vrai peintre" .


----------



## Yulan

Merci Matou et Merci Corsicum! 

Je sui bien persuadée! Voilà la formule "magique": 

_"Il savait sentir les couleurs, la matière, les contrastes: c'était un vrai peintre"_

Merci et encore merci!
Ciao


----------

